# Floor less tent and thermacell?



## Farmingdales Finest (Oct 8, 2018)

I plan on hiking the Appalachian trail this weekend in the Delaware Water Gap. I planned on using a Mountainsmith Shelter LT.  It’s a floor less shelter.  Will I have any issues using it with a Thermacell unit?

Thanks in advance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

